# Land Crabs?



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2007)

Have been cruising the green scorpion site (www.thegreenscorpion.com.au), and even bought some stuff (centipede, scorpion, forceps at the moment.) 

While cruising the site I saw this: http://thegreenscorpion.com.au/shopclose.toy?itemnid=44372 ... AWESOME! Anybody know anything? Can you tell me about them, post pics etc?

When I get a little more money together I want to buy one and also a phlogius sp. T!

EDIT: thread title is meant to be Desert Crab..


----------



## hornet (Sep 18, 2007)

that looks exactly like the "freshwater crabs" i see for sale regulary, do need land and water, freshwater will do but thrive in brackish and breed in it altho i dont know of any cases of captive breeding.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 18, 2007)

How big do they get?


----------



## hornet (Sep 18, 2007)

the ones i'm thinking bout are only bout 10cm.


----------



## bylo (Sep 18, 2007)

these guys are from the drier side of MT garnet QLD and they live in the dry creek beds waiting for rain .

it has been told to me they will survive with one or 2 showers or rain a year which they will breed quickly.

I currently feed them grated carrot and fish food flakes .

these guys don't live near any brackish water at all 
and average in size at the 50 mm mark
these are a very active crab needing dry land as well as fresh water


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2007)

hornet said:


> that looks exactly like the "freshwater crabs" i see for sale regulary, do need land and water, freshwater will do but thrive in brackish and breed in it altho i dont know of any cases of captive breeding.


 

so hornet you reckon theyd do well in bore water that is considered to salty to drink but good enoguh to use for plants, and washing and the likes?


H.


----------



## hornet (Sep 18, 2007)

quite possibly, bore wateralso containers many minerals so i would check whats in it before using it with animals


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2007)

bylo said:


> these guys are from the drier side of MT garnet QLD and they live in the dry creek beds waiting for rain .
> 
> it has been told to me they will survive with one or 2 showers or rain a year which they will breed quickly.
> 
> ...


 

how many could you technically keep together in say a 2 foot tank?


----------



## hornet (Sep 18, 2007)

bylo said:


> these guys are from the drier side of MT garnet QLD and they live in the dry creek beds waiting for rain .
> 
> it has been told to me they will survive with one or 2 showers or rain a year which they will breed quickly.
> 
> ...



you sure because i know of no crab that is totally freshwater, they at least need brackish to breed in. I do know a few crab nuts, will search around.


----------



## bylo (Sep 18, 2007)

I collected these myself with a licensed collector and there was no salt water 500 km inland of cairns .
we found them while fossicking for gems


----------



## cris (Sep 18, 2007)

Some species are completely freshwater. I havnt ever bred any, but the last lot i caught got nailed by my banded grunter(it was smaller than them at the time). They are also clearly a differant species to these ones bylo has. I dont have any pics but they came from near Eulo so they arnt going to trvel over 1000k's to breed in brakish water.


----------



## cris (Sep 18, 2007)

bylo said:


> I collected these myself with a licensed collector and there was no salt water 500 km inland of cairns .
> we found them while fossicking for gems



Are they protected or something? or do you just need a permit if its for commercial reasons?


----------



## bylo (Sep 18, 2007)

just need to be on a permit for commercial reasons , so the parks and wildlife can keep tabs on numbers going to the pet trade


----------



## Colin (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm sure some of the members on here have crabs


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2007)

Colin said:


> I'm sure some of the members on here have crabs


 

hahaha 

did this come from personnal experience?


----------



## Colin (Sep 18, 2007)

Helikaon said:


> hahaha
> 
> did this come from personnal experience?



nope  I don't keep any crustaceans whatsoever and only keep pythons :lol:


----------



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2007)

Only 5cm big? So I could keep a few together? ..Wish they got bigger. Like the red crabs on Christmas Is.!!


----------



## bylo (Sep 18, 2007)

I am keeping them in a communal group at present , and they are well fed and are going fine together.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2007)

Still wish we had bigger ones availabe!! I emailed you bylo, but are they hardy? Is tap water fine? Aaaand, do you know roughly how old they live? Do they nip hard?


----------



## cris (Sep 18, 2007)

Water straight from the tap would almost definately kill them straight away, but it would be fine if you leave it for a few days.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2007)

Can I use water straight from the tap with the water-safe stuff you put in fish tanks?


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes you can. Treat them the same way you'd treat a fish, pretty much


----------



## bylo (Sep 18, 2007)

we put the water in a bucket and leave it in the sun for 2 days to break down the chemicals .

or you can use the water conditioner from the pet shop for the fish .
I will get some photos tonight of the crabs and post them on here


----------



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks alot can't wait! I'm really excited to get some haha, hopefully you don't sell out bylo!

PS if I did the transactions today how long do you think it'll take for stuff to get to Brissy?


----------



## bylo (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi mate 

they wouldn't go out until Monday , and you will get them on Tuesday


----------



## PhilK (Sep 18, 2007)

Looking forward to photos!


----------



## bylo (Sep 18, 2007)

*crab*

I tried to get some pics but the batteries are flat on the camera .
so here is a pic of our site.
I will get some new pics tomorrow


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2007)

BUMP!! Pics bylo, pics! Hahaha


----------



## kelly (Sep 19, 2007)

These look pretty cute, I want to see some pics too!


----------



## Viridae (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmm these are interesting - look a bit painful though. Not as interesting as my hermies though


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2007)

Really? I reckon (personally) these look much cooler than hermit crabs! I always found hermit crabs a little boring/cliche... These are something different!!

Bylo, do you know their actual names? 'Cause I can't find anything about them anywhere!


----------



## bylo (Sep 19, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Really? I reckon (personally) these look much cooler than hermit crabs! I always found hermit crabs a little boring/cliche... These are something different!!
> 
> Bylo, do you know their actual names? 'Cause I can't find anything about them anywhere!


no mate i cant find any info on them , i am taking pics now.


----------



## Adzo (Sep 19, 2007)

I saw these or some similar on an Attenborough doco. The live in the desert and keep their gills wet from condensation at night by cooling their bodies down in the night air and then returning to their burrows where it is warmer and more humid. It was a while ago that I saw the doco and I cannot remember which state the crabs were from, I think S.A. or QLD


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2007)

These ones are from Qld!


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 19, 2007)

I think they are Holthuisana angustifrons


----------



## bylo (Sep 19, 2007)

*crabs*

ok i have taken a few pics of the crabs .
tonight they have turned a red colour .
what do you think


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2007)

I actually think it may be genus Austrothelphusa...?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austrothelphusa
Googling Austrothelphusa in images gives a few images looking similair too. 'Inland freshwater crab' apparently!

EDIT: don't see any pics bylo?


----------



## falconboy (Sep 19, 2007)

So I assume these don't all attack each other like my freshwater yabbies? I'm sick of replacing them after they are dismembered!


----------



## bylo (Sep 19, 2007)

PhilK said:


> I actually think it may be genus Austrothelphusa...?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austrothelphusa
> Googling Austrothelphusa in images gives a few images looking similair too. 'Inland freshwater crab' apparently!
> 
> EDIT: don't see any pics bylo?


you sure i put them up


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh sorry I can see them now! They are so awesome. So they mostly stick to land obviously?


----------



## hornet (Sep 21, 2007)

i have looked into them and i think these would be good candidates for captive breeding because unlike other "freshwater crabs" and land crabs they carry their larvae under them insted of the larvae becoming plankton in brackish/marine environments.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

How did you find that info, mate? If you could swing any info my way I'd appreciate it, because I don't want to kill them when I get them.

These guys will go on freshwater then? ..they don't need salt/brackish?


----------



## nightowl (Sep 22, 2007)

We also have some of these crabs in stock now (thanks bylo) at Xotic Pet Supplies and I must say they seem to be inquisitive creatures! I have them in a tank with gravel (aquarium) substrate and a large water dish at one end. They use the water to hide in and are very responsive to movement. Cool little guys!


----------



## bwana (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,
These crabs are also found from ravenshoe/millstream area. No salt water here.
Once whilst out herping with a friend ,I asked had he seen anything and he casually remarked "Oh just a few crabs." 
I had no idea that freshwater crabs even exisited and asked him to show me them.
I keep a few in my turtle tanks and still have some of the larger ones 3 years later.
They are an excellent aquarium inhabitant and dont harrass the turtles.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

Do they drown in water? I know some land crabs are _totally_ land crabs and will drown if put in water over their head for too long...

When I keep them, I'll have 3/4 coco peat mixed with sand and 1/4 of the tank partioned off with creek sand and water with some driftwood. Figure they can go into the water when they want, and be on land when they want. Would this suit them?

I've gne only 1/4 water because I heard they're mostly land based..


----------



## nightowl (Sep 22, 2007)

Not sure if they drown, it is the first place they head when (I assume) they feel threatened. 

I used aquarium gravel to simulate a dry creek bed, but am going to add some sand and wood as well. Atleast if you supply a water reservoire they can choose whether they want to be in the water or not. I added some rocks to the water bowl to give them something to grip and get out if needed. maybe a false bottom system like bylo uses for the desert scorps might work? A layer of gravel at the base with a tube going from the base to the top to add water to the gravel and let the humidity rise through the sand substrate above?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

I thought they didn't need much humidity as they're from an arid zone?


----------



## nightowl (Sep 22, 2007)

depends if they burrow? In nature the soil/substrate is damp under the surface (especially creek beds) so IMO a false bottom system may work? The sand and gravel will stay dry on top but as the crab burrows it will get more humid.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if they _do_ burrow?


----------



## bylo (Sep 22, 2007)

nightowl said:


> depends if they burrow? In nature the soil/substrate is damp under the surface (especially creek beds) so IMO a false bottom system may work? The sand and gravel will stay dry on top but as the crab burrows it will get more humid.


you have a good point there , as they do burrow to escape the dry .

yes some sort of false bottom would be an idea , i might start thinking of a design myself .


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmmm a false bottom set-up...
What type of gravel do you use for that? Fairly large gravel?

The only problem is that crabs are crazy good climbers, so they could climb the tube and away to freedom!


----------



## bylo (Sep 22, 2007)

i wouldn't use a tube as i am not thinking of using sand only the gravel so just pour the water through the stones .

i am experimenting at the moment


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

I will be keeping them on probably 75% sand 25% cocopeat, and I'll have the false bottom under that I guess.
Then for the water it'll be 6mm river gravel and some finer sand with some driftwood.


----------



## bylo (Sep 22, 2007)

that sounds good , and a few fake plants to get a splash of colour through out the tank


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is a little more info:

All fresh water crabs

*Taxonomic Checklist*: _Species_
_Austrothelphusa agassizi _Rathburn 
_Austrothelphusa angustifrons _Milne Edwards 
_Austrothelphusa raceki_ Bishop 
_Austrothelphusa tigrina _Short 
_Austrothelphusa transversa_ Martens 
_Austrothelphusa valentula _Riek 
_Austrothelphusa wasselli _Bishop

*Major Group: *Crustacea
*Minor Group: *Malacostraca 
*Order:* Decapoda *
Family: *Parathelphusidae (formerly Sundathelphusidae)
*Genus:* _Austrothelphusa _(formerly _Holthuisana_)
This family is represented in Australia by a single genus, _Austrohelphusa_ Bott.

*Descriptive Features*: 
carapace subovate to quadrilateral, occasionally quadrate, usually wider than long, dorsal surface usually smooth, rarely setose 
carapace regions more or less distinct, branchial regions often noticeably swollen, gastro-cardiac groove distinct 
epigastric and postorbital cristae sharp to almost absent 
front usually entire, often with median triangle well defined or discernible 
antero- and posterolateral margins well demarcated, anterolateral margin usually prominently convex, margin usually with at least one tooth (epibranchial), rarely obsolescent, often with 2-3 teeth (excluding external orbital tooth), rarely appearing serrate 
3rd maxillipeds completely closing buccal cavity 
mandibular palp 3-segmented, terminal segment clearly bilobed, although one lobe slightly smaller than other 
male and female abdomens with 7 free segments, male abdomen subtriangular to distinctly T-shaped with last 3-4 segments very narrow 
terminal segment always simple or may appear dilated, never with prominent spines, setae and/or processes 
2nd gonopod relatively short, rarely longer than ½ of 1st gonopod 
*Carapace width:* up to 50 mm 

*Distribution*: NSW, NT, Qld, SA, WA 
*Sensitivity Rating*: SIGNAL grade 3 (as Sundathelphusidae) 
*AUSRIVAS Taxacode:* OX519999 (as Sundathelphusidae)
*Functional Feeding Group*: gathering collectors 




*Ecology*: _Austrothelphusa_ decapods occur in rivers, creeks, waterholes, springs, swamps and temporary ponds. Most species occur only in Queensland, but _Austrothelphusa transversa_ is widespread. Adults burrow up to 1m in swampy ground or into the stream banks. They can survive several years of drought by plugging their burrows with clay.
These crabs are omnivores.
Parathelphusids do not have a planktonic larval stage; young miniature crabs hatch from large eggs and are carried around by the female for several days. 
*Information Sources*: Davie 2002b, Williams 1980, Hawking & Smith 1997 
*Key to Species: *Horwitz 1995 

Interesting to note they are note found in Victoria


----------



## bylo (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks inkslinger.

was there any pictures to identify the species down to one name .
or any info to lead us to the exact species name .

cheers


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 22, 2007)

not Holthuisana, not transversa still reasearching not a lot of reliable info

f you want a professional opinion, Dr Gary Poore at the Museum of Victoria (Melbourne Museum campus)


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

You soudn really knowledgable ink.. are you studying them or something?
From what you know, what do you think of my setup idea? Would it be OK for them?


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 22, 2007)

Been on this earth a long time PhilK love critters of all kinds especially bugs and reptiles, If I am not on the Pc or at work I read. 
ATM I have been off work quite ill and looking into the crabs have given me something to do. I am actually thinking of getting a few my self, as to set up I always where possible try to replicate where they come from.
Their natural habitat. Nowadays with the Internet that makes it pretty easy.

Although the search for info on the crabs is not so easy but I will keep looking.


----------



## bylo (Sep 22, 2007)

apparently there is a book on inland aquatic inverts by Williams , i am trying to find more info on the book so i can buy it .

if you guys have time can you try to track it down for me aswell 

cheers


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 23, 2007)

will see what I can do


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 23, 2007)

Colour guide to invertebrates of Australian inland waters
1997. John H. Hawking and Felicity J. Smith. CRC for Fresh Water Ecology. 213pp.
“This handbook is designed as an aquatic invertebrate “ready-reckoner” for students, fishermen, community based river
watch personnel, amateur collectors and stream ecologists who need identifications in the field. The book is a field
guide with 200 colour photographs of the more easily recognisable invertebrates of Australian inland waters. The
book lists the groups of aquatic organisms and provides some taxonomic and ecological information to help identify
specimens to the order/family level, and in many cases to a lower level.”

General Reviews of Inland Aquatic Invertebrates
There are various publications reviewing the range of aquatic fauna in inland Australia, including
identifications guides. These include: Life in Inland Waters (Williams 1983); Australian Freshwater Life
(Williams 1980); the Colour Guide to Invertebrates of Australian Inland Waters (Hawking & Smith
1997); Williams and Campbell (1987); Williams and Allen (1987); Williams (1985, 1998a, 1998b, 1998c,
1999); and Yen and Butcher (1997).
Williams (1998a, 1998b & 1998c) summarises knowledge of the invertebrate fauna of Australian inland
wetlands including the origins of the fauna (Williams 1998


----------



## PhilK (Sep 23, 2007)

Now... where to get them (the books)?


----------



## bylo (Sep 23, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Colour guide to invertebrates of Australian inland waters
> 1997. John H. Hawking and Felicity J. Smith. CRC for Fresh Water Ecology. 213pp.
> “This handbook is designed as an aquatic invertebrate “ready-reckoner” for students, fishermen, community based river
> watch personnel, amateur collectors and stream ecologists who need identifications in the field. The book is a field
> ...


 love your work Inky
thats the one were after , i will chase that one down.

</IMG>


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 23, 2007)

Cheer mate


----------



## cyrus_au (Sep 23, 2007)

Bylo do you have a pair of these crab for sale?


----------



## bylo (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes I have pairs available


----------



## PhilK (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like they're about to get popular bylo! Don't sell all of them, hey?


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 23, 2007)

may even be tempted myself


----------



## cyrus_au (Sep 23, 2007)

Im still deciding between crab and scorpion .

Which is better characteristic for entertain?


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2007)

cyrus_au said:


> Im still deciding between crab and scorpion .
> 
> Which is better characteristic for entertain?



crabs are heaps better to watch as you can actually see them most of the time and adapt well to aquarium life. Scorpions spend most of the time hiding and are fairly hard to watch, some species spend most of the time in fairly deep burrows.

Scopions are interesting to keep, just fairly boring as far as watching them goes.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 23, 2007)

Crabs would be way more interesting than scorps IMO. But I still like scorps!


----------



## Viridae (Sep 23, 2007)

cyrus_au said:


> Im still deciding between crab and scorpion .
> 
> Which is better characteristic for entertain?



My hermit crabs are very entertaining. At this moment one of them is trying to climb the thermostat probe cord. Not too successfully - he is too big. A couple of the smaller ones used to do it and hang off the roof off my aquarium for hours.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 23, 2007)

I've heard these crabs are very active and responsive to movement etc. My scorps run away with movement, and it mkes observing them a little hard


----------



## Viridae (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll upload some more in a sec, he has now turned around and is hanging onto the cord, starring at me.


----------



## Viridae (Sep 23, 2007)

Went to the toilet while that was uploading and he almost made it to the top!


----------



## bylo (Sep 23, 2007)

that is one crazy crab


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2007)

I guess atleast if it falls and breaks its shell it can just get a new one.

Reminds me of my gillens monitors climbing the thermometer cord(very thin) they climbed a little and slipped off, then suddenly worked out how to climb it and nearly shot off out of the tank :lol:


----------



## Viridae (Sep 23, 2007)

They have lots of personality. He (Goliath) is the largest, an ok handler and a bit of a bully at times. Likes to sit in the highest spot he can for hours on end. He is also the most active.

Next biggest is Hannibal. He is a great handler, and is one of my originals, he is somewhat smaller than Goliath and doesn't come out that much at the moment - likes digging holes and sitting in them - think he maybe getting ready to moult (stressful  )

A little smaller than hannibal is twitch. Twitch is entirely nocturnal - I dont see him much at all, he digs a cave and hides in it during the day - I only worked out he was coming out at night the other day when I got home pissed at about 3 am to find twitch at the front of the tank starring out into my room. Twitch is grumpy - he doesn't like being woken and will threaten you with his big claw - and pinch any piece of palm he can get his claw to if you let him. Only if that doesn't work will he actually stick his head out.

Aaand the baby - by far the smallest is a little fellow called Peg Leg. Peggy is missing the bottom part of his little claw and is terribly skittish. He is also very very fast and scoots around the place at the slighest sign of movement.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 23, 2007)

Poor Pegleg! I dunno what it is but they've never much appealed to me. 
Are they messy? Do they smell?
(Bylo, same question to you about your land crabs)


----------



## Viridae (Sep 23, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Poor Pegleg! I dunno what it is but they've never much appealed to me.
> Are they messy? Do they smell?
> (Bylo, same question to you about your land crabs)



Neither messy nor smelly (as long as you keep the substrate clean - for me that means washing the gravel in a bucket every 3 months or so and removing any poo I see. They don't drag their food around much)

They are seen as a bit of a kids pet - god knows how many kids have killed theirs, they are a little more difficult to look after than the petshops say. However if you can get over that stigma they are a very easy to care for, cheap to run pet and can be very entertaining. I sometimes have mine down to watch tv with me or crawl on my desk while I'm doing work. They love climbing and that is their most endearing quality - its hilarious to watch them lose their footing and somersault into their water dish with a big splash.


----------



## bylo (Sep 23, 2007)

Viridae said:


> Neither messy nor smelly (as long as you keep the substrate clean - for me that means washing the gravel in a bucket every 3 months or so and removing any poo I see. They don't drag their food around much)


the same Mate , clean the gravel every few months .

no smell at all


----------



## Viridae (Sep 23, 2007)

I am honestly very tempted to grab a few of these new crabs. I love crustaceans and these ones sound fascinating.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 23, 2007)

Mum's paranoid about them stinking the house out haha, dunno why.
This is gonna sound silly.. but do they crap? If so is it like scorp/spider crap?


----------



## bylo (Sep 23, 2007)

its like fish poop ,
you wouldn't know it was there.
and yes it did sound silly , LOL


----------



## PhilK (Sep 23, 2007)

I really meant more like _how_ do they crap! If I keep them on sand and that, is it noticeable enough to spot clean? Or will I have to just full-on change the substrate every month or so?

PS that caresheet going up?


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2007)

How does a hermit crab take a dump, wouldnt it just go into the shell?

With the freshwater ones it just comes out linda like a thin sausage so spot cleaning wouldnt work very well, just treat them like you would fish.


----------



## Viridae (Sep 23, 2007)

PhilK said:


> I really meant more like _how_ do they crap! If I keep them on sand and that, is it noticeable enough to spot clean? Or will I have to just full-on change the substrate every month or so?
> 
> PS that caresheet going up?



Dunno about the new guys, but mine seem to (not sure) crap in their shell (a little brown worm less than a centimetere in length) and then fish it out. Or athast what appears to happen - not sure to be honest. And on sand they would be very easy to spot clean - slightly harder on gravel, it blends in a bit. But yeah, anything visible I remove, otherwise wash the gravel every 3 months. They live for a very long time if you take good care of them.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 23, 2007)

cris said:


> How does a hermit crab take a dump, wouldnt it just go into the shell?
> 
> With the freshwater ones it just comes out linda like a thin sausage so spot cleaning wouldnt work very well, just treat them like you would fish.


I don't keep fish! But these guys live on land, not in the water like fish.


Will be keeping them on a coco fibre/sand/pebbles mix... try and simulate a dried out creek bed. Ended up deciding against false bottom, as I figure they'll go into the water if they need moisture.


----------



## Viridae (Sep 23, 2007)

PhilK said:


> I don't keep fish! But these guys live on land, not in the water like fish.
> 
> 
> Will be keeping them on a coco fibre/sand/pebbles mix... try and simulate a dried out creek bed. Ended up deciding against false bottom, as I figure they'll go into the water if they need moisture.



Sounds promising.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 24, 2007)

UPDATE: Decided today it'll be easier to get a custom made tank, instead of making one myself (as I'd have to buy the sheets of glass, cut them, silicon them etc etc)
Put my design into the aquarium maker and it should be ready in about 7 - 10 days!

Attached is a design of the tank I made (simply and crappily drawn on paint). Whole thing only cost me $140. Love my tank maker!!

Bet you all can't wait 'til I just get the crabs so I shut up about them


----------



## Viridae (Sep 24, 2007)

Check out these *******s!












Coconut crabs.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 24, 2007)

They'd be delicious!


----------



## Viridae (Sep 24, 2007)

They'd take your leg off. They break coconuts open with those claws! I have to use a damn vice to inflict that kind of pressure.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 24, 2007)

What do you think of my tank design? If I have plants in there wll the crabs tear them apart? What is crab-proof?


----------



## Viridae (Sep 24, 2007)

I like the tank design. I had a plant in with the hermies but they sat on it and trashed it. You need something that is mechanically strong and will like the warmth. Perhaps a bromeliad if the tank is llarge enough for it.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 24, 2007)

Not sure how many bromeliads exist in the arid Qld interior? Hahaha... I'll porbably settle with logs and rocks, and I might put some fake plants in for my benefit.

Do they need hides?


----------



## Viridae (Sep 24, 2007)

I would say yes. My hermies like to hide in a cave I made for them fro a couple of pieces of driftwood - they lurk there through the day mostly and them come out in the evening.


----------



## Australis (Sep 24, 2007)

Colin said:


> I'm sure some of the members on here have crabs



Like these? a few breeders of them on this site as you suspected.


----------



## hornet (Sep 24, 2007)

Viridae said:


> Check out these *******s!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know a supplier of these in aus. They sell them live for the resturant trade and from what i hear they do actually have a coconut taste to them.


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 24, 2007)

can u keep them as pets?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 24, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> can u keep them as pets?


I'd say no to coconut crabs, because they're an exotic (unless we have native species?)


----------



## hornet (Sep 24, 2007)

just because they are exotic doesnt mean we cant keep them, as far as i know hermit crabs are not native. And since there is a company that sells them live in aus i assume you can keep them.


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 24, 2007)

would be kinda cool, but difficult if u live in southern states. up in cairns you could prob keep them outside


----------



## PhilK (Sep 24, 2007)

hornet said:


> just because they are exotic doesnt mean we cant keep them, as far as i know hermit crabs are not native. And since there is a company that sells them live in aus i assume you can keep them.


Hmm good point. And there are exotic fish too... dammit, why not herps, tarantulas, scorpions and centipedes then!

EDIT: huge crabs like these live on Christmas Is. don't they? They're called Robber Crabs there..


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 24, 2007)

got back from cambodia a few weeks ago and got these photos of some freshwater crabs that kids were catching in the rice paddies.


----------



## hornet (Sep 24, 2007)

geez simon, you get around, i'll be up your way in a couple of weeks if you wanted to catch up


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 24, 2007)

The are some crabs Yummy


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 24, 2007)

hornet said:


> geez simon, you get around, i'll be up your way in a couple of weeks if you wanted to catch up


pop around if i'm home


----------



## hornet (Sep 24, 2007)

pm me your mobile and i'll call and see if your in, still at the same place?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 24, 2007)

in the same place.dont know if you saw the herp photos from over there i posted.i'll bump them up.


----------



## Viridae (Sep 24, 2007)

hornet said:


> just because they are exotic doesnt mean we cant keep them, as far as i know hermit crabs are not native. And since there is a company that sells them live in aus i assume you can keep them.



Hermit crabs are native. The type kept in australia is the "Australian land hermit crab" *Coenobita variabilis.*


----------



## Viridae (Sep 24, 2007)

PhilK said:


> EDIT: huge crabs like these live on Christmas Is. don't they? They're called Robber Crabs there..



That would be the ones. The like to steal shiny stuff apparently.


----------



## hornet (Sep 24, 2007)

Viridae said:


> Hermit crabs are native. The type kept in australia is the "Australian land hermit crab" *Coenobita variabilis.*



i actually read that our aussie species are not allowed to be sold due to being tghreatened species due to over collection but not 100% sure.


----------



## cris (Sep 24, 2007)

Viridae said:


> Hermit crabs are native. The type kept in australia is the "Australian land hermit crab" *Coenobita variabilis.*



never knew that, then again i didnt know we had any freshwater crabs untill i pulled some up in a bait trap. Do you know where in australia they come from?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 24, 2007)

cris said:


> never knew that, then again i didnt know we had any freshwater crabs untill i pulled some up in a bait trap. Do you know where in australia they come from?


i found some freshwater crabs while pig shooting about 150km south of winton (queensland).


----------



## cyrus_au (Sep 24, 2007)

jesus those coconut hermit are huges.

are these available in aus?

never seen these type anywhere


----------



## hornet (Sep 24, 2007)

cyrus_au said:


> jesus those coconut hermit are huges.
> 
> are these available in aus?
> 
> never seen these type anywhere



not actually hermits but yes, i do know a supplier in WA


----------



## PhilK (Sep 24, 2007)

hornet said:


> not actually hermits but yes, i do know a supplier in WA


Apparently they do start life off as hermits, then when they outgrow any possible shell they curl their abdomen underneath them.
http://www.abc.net.au/nature/island/ep2/gallery/15.htm Great pic of the Robber Crab..
Hornet how popular are these in captivity? I'd imagine they're a real handful.. Have you heard? How much does he sell them for? Way down the track I'd love one!


----------

